# What Plow Mount is this



## xjfozzy73 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Jeep Cherokee that I recently purchased and it has a mount already on it. I wouldn't mind getting a plow for it. Can anyone tell me what mount this is for? Thanx.

Pic 1

Pic 2


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

That's not a lot to go on. Are you sure those are for a plow? They look like they could be mounts for a tow bar, like someone may have pulled it behind a motorhome or something.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

JN16184;1226296 said:


> That's not a lot to go on. Are you sure those are for a plow? They look like they could be mounts for a tow bar, like someone may have pulled it behind a motorhome or something.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## xjfozzy73 (Feb 3, 2011)

that is what i thought at first also but they are bolted solid to the frame in multiple places. there is the piece out front that you can see in pic 2. then back and to the outside is another mounting location, in pic 1. the entire bracket is mounted solid just under the bumper. and there is 24", center to center, between the 2 front mounts.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

almost looks like a western unimount but i can't be sure try a google search and see if you can find a pic of a cherokee with that mount.


----------



## xjfozzy73 (Feb 3, 2011)

that is what it looks to be. time to do some more research. thanx.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

It looks like a Blue Ox base plate for towing the XJ. Check out page 3 of this link.

http://www.aemfg.com/pdfs/BX1110.pdf

The tab width spacing on most fixed-width tow bars is 24 inches.

Fran


----------



## xjfozzy73 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I thought it was a tow mount at first, but I'm still not positive.


----------



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Tow bar mount*

Will try to post pics of mine Fri. Flat bracket at the outer edge with large hole is for attaching safety cables. Probably also has 2 pieces of round 3/8" tubing facing forward with internal 10-24 threads for mounting a trailer plug for towing lights.


----------

